# Polka de V.R.



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Could someone help be find a copy of Rachmaninoff's transcription of Behr's Lachtaubchen, published as Polka de V.R.?


I've looked all over, and can't find it....


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Wait... It's possible that the version I heard from Rachmaninoff was not from Behr, but a composition of his own father.

So base your search on that, if you can


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/12613/Sergey_Vassilievich_Rachmaninov_Polka_de_V_R
(Those 'Horowitz in Moscow' discs are the first on the list, if you search for 'Horowitz' at Amazon.com, but type Polka de V.R., you get nothing.)
http://www.amazon.com/Polka-de-V-R/dp/B000QNOLZG (mp3)


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, I was actually looking for the sheet music 

I appreciate your response, I was worried I was the only one who had heard of it 

Only two Youtube videos, that shows you it's uncommon


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

trojan rabbit said:


> Well, I was actually looking for the sheet music


I should've guessed.


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

That's ok. I found it, but it's in the Netherlands...

We'll just see if I manage to get my hands on it


----------

